# Where can I find wood in the central florida (orlando) area?



## FunkadelicAlex (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any lumber mills in Central Florida (Orlando area) that sell to the general public?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried here:

http://www.yellowpages.com/orlando-fl/sawmills


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Alex, one of the recommendations I would have is to check Craigslist. Here is a list of posts for hardwood lumber in the Orlando area.


----------



## FunkadelicAlex (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! I don't know why I never thought of checking Craigslist. I always look there for tools first.


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

Hood distribution in appopka ,they also deliver ower 300$


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Woodcraft in Winter Park. I used to drive up there on occasion when I worked at Cape Canaveral.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Home Depot now delivers hardwood to your home or Free to store now. I just ordered some Cherry and Maple. They have other species as well. Normally I would go to Woodcraft, but we'll see how HD is with theirs.


----------

